# Flounder lights



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Where can I find a hand held propane light for floundering? Looking for something thats BRIGHT. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw one at Tight Lines on Pace early this week


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Propane light*

I have one that was used one time with two extra propane cylinders that I will make you a one time good deal on. It is the large size sold by Brunson's net shop. $25.00 for all. PM if interested


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## mpur (Aug 2, 2011)

*flounder lights*

academy sports in pensacola has them.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> I have one that was used one time with two extra propane cylinders that I will make you a one time good deal on. It is the large size sold by Brunson's net shop. $25.00 for all. PM if interested


You need to jump all over that. The cheap ones at Academy are more than that and thats a much better light. Heck of a deal!!


----------

